# Postfix: "..rejected by administrator"



## schleckerbeck (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

 hab folgendes Problem:
 Mein Postfix läuft einwandfrei, E-Mails können versendet, und empfangen werden. Ich authentifiziere mich über SMTP-Auth am Server (SuSE 9). Wenn ich jedoch über PHP mit der mail() Funktion eine E-Mail Versenden will, bekomme ich auf meine E-Mail Adresse (die liegt nicht auf dem Server) folgende Mail:


```
This is the Postfix program at host linux.
 
 I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not be
 be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
 
 For further assistance, please send mail to <postmaster>
 
 If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
 delete your own text from the attached returned message.
 
 					    The Postfix program
 
 <info@domain.tdl>: host mx01.schlund.de[212.227.15.134] said: 550 sender
 	rejected by administrator (in reply to MAIL FROM command)
```
 
 In der /var/log/mail steht folgendes:

```
Dec 15 17:08:34 linux postfix/pickup[10831]: 1AA6316883: uid=30 from=<wwwrun>
 Dec 15 16:08:34 linux postfix/cleanup[10837]: 1AA6316883: message-id=<20051215160834.1AA6316883@linux>
 Dec 15 16:08:34 linux postfix/qmgr[2028]: 1AA6316883: from=<wwwrun@linux.local>, size=506, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
 Dec 15 17:08:42 linux postfix/smtp[10839]: 1AA6316883: to=<info@domain.tdl>, relay=mx00.schlund.de[212.227.15.134], delay=8, status=bounced (host mx00.schlund.de[212.227.15.134] said: 550 sender rejected by administrator (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
 Dec 15 16:08:42 linux postfix/cleanup[10837]: 3D8261688C: message-id=<20051215160842.3D8261688C@linux>
 Dec 15 16:08:42 linux postfix/qmgr[2028]: 3D8261688C: from=<>, size=2228, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
 Dec 15 16:08:42 linux postfix/qmgr[2028]: 1AA6316883: removed
 Dec 15 17:08:42 linux postfix/local[10842]: warning: dict_nis_init: NIS domain name not set - NIS lookups disabled
 Dec 15 16:08:42 linux postfix/cleanup[10837]: 5800E12115: message-id=<20051215160842.3D8261688C@linux>
 Dec 15 16:08:42 linux postfix/qmgr[2028]: 5800E12115: from=<>, size=2345, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
 Dec 15 17:08:42 linux postfix/local[10842]: 3D8261688C: to=<wwwrun@linux.local>, relay=local, delay=0, status=sent (forwarded as 5800E12115)
 Dec 15 16:08:42 linux postfix/qmgr[2028]: 3D8261688C: removed
 Dec 15 17:08:45 linux postfix/smtp[10839]: 5800E12115: to=<info@domain.tdl>, orig_to=<wwwrun@linux.local>, relay=mx01.schlund.de[212.227.15.150], delay=3, status=sent (250 Message 0MKqlY-1Emvnp3h2g-0006VD accepted by mxeu4.kundenserver.de)
 Dec 15 16:08:45 linux postfix/qmgr[2028]: 5800E12115: removed
```
 
 Woran könnte das liegen? Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!

 ciao!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kannst du in der php.ini auch für den Mailkrams verbose-Logging einschalten.

Der Fehlermeldung folgend vermute ich, dass bei MAIL FROM nur localhost oder ähnliches drinsteht und keine korrekte vollständige Emailadresse - also mal dein PHP-Script prüfen.


----------

